# Featured Products from Ted Nugent's SpiritWild Mall.com and Save Outdoor Sports



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Featured Product:

Ted Nugent Adventures Beyond The Pavement DVD. Is the perfect gift for you Bowhunter/hunter in your life.

Orders yours today.

Come, Shop, Save, Support. 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/nugent-adventures-beyond-pavement-p-11616.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Featured Product:

Rivers Edge Antiqued Wicker & Leather Fishing Creel

Check out our Home & Gifts Department.

Come Shop, Save, Support.

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/ri...r-leather-fishing-creel-14x105x10-p-3903.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Ted Nugent Stickers*

Feature Product:

Free Ted Nugent Stickers with orders over $50.00 

Check out our Ted Nugent Product's Department.

Come Shop, Save, Support.

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/nu...rs-over-5000-purchase-them-today-p-11607.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

We are committed to providing you with archery, bowhunting and hunting gear you need at the lowest prices every day. Everything! So if you find a lower advertised price on an identical product, tell us and we will match it.

The Ultimate Shop Zone! Click Here www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com to shop for Ted Nugent Tested & Ted Nugent Approved Hunting Gear and not only save money but also protect your American family outdoor dream. A portion of every purchase goes directly to the Ted Nugent Kamp for Kids, a 501c3 non-profit organization. 









We appreciate your support & dedication to keeping the Spirit of the Wild Dream alive. Check back often, new items added daily!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Muzzy Broadheads are a Ted Nugent Tested & Ted Nugent Approved Broadheads.*

Feature Product:

Muzzy Broadheads are a Ted Nugent Tested & Ted Nugent Approved Broadheads. 

Check them out today. 

Come Shop, Save, Support

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/broadheads-c-434_749_751.html?filter_id=581&amp;sort=2a









Ted's Saturday morning doe! December 14, 2013 

He used his Mathews, Inc. Creed bow,a Gold Tip Ted Nugent Signature Arrow and a Muzzy Broadhead 2 Blade.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Featured Product:

ASAT Camo.

The rabbit, deer, elk, and moose are what color?
Brown....Exactly! If green were such a good camo color the good lord would have made these animals green. The next time you're in a sporting goods store look at the clothing racks, what color are the hunting clothes? So if nature tells us the best camo color is brown, then what is the obsession with green? The answer is simple.

Most camo today is desigened to catch the hunter rather than to help catch the quarry. The bottom line is if you want a camo pattern that looks good to wear on a date, then you're at the wrong website; however, if you want a camo pattern that works in All Seasons and in All Terrain, then I welcome you to the ASAT Nation.

For those of you on the fence I offer you this challenage:
If you use ASAT Camo exclusively for 1 year and do not see more game than you
ever have wearing any other brand of camo, we will buy it back guaranteed!

Good Luck Huntin'
Rob Smollack, President - ASAT Camo









Come Shop, Save, Support. 

http://saveoutdoorsports.com/asat-outdoors-m-872.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Still Time to Come, Shop, Save, Support.

Visit www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Ted Nugent Tested & Ted Nugent Approved The Burt Coyote Lumenok*

Featured Products:

Lumenok








Ted Nugent Tested & Ted Nugent Approved The Burt Coyote Lumenok is the most popular lighted nock on the market. The simplicity of its design and operation make it the lighted arrow nock of choice for many of today’s most progressive archers and professional bowhunters. The Burt Coyote Lumenok adds only a few grains of weight to your arrow. No magnets are required for Burt Coyote Lumenok function. Minimal arrow shaft end preparation and fitting are required for proper Burt Coyote Lumenok function. The Burt Coyote Lumenok will work with any aluminum or carbon arrow that use standard ICS components such as Gold Tip, PSE Radial X Weave, Carbon Tech, Victory, Carbon Impact, Carbon Express, Easton and Beman. For small diameter carbons from Trophy Ridge and Easton, the Lumenok-X is available.

Click Here to Shop, Save, Support.

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/burt-coyote-lumenok-c-410_412_413_423.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Target Quivers. What do you perfer for 3D target archery?*

Featured Product: 

Target Quivers. What do you perfer for 3D target archery? 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/target-quivers-c-434_772_773.html?sort=2a


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bow Quivers.*

*Featured Product:*

Bow Quivers. Do you perfer a fixed quiver or a quick detach? Do you use a Bow Quiver when you hunt? 

Check out ours here. 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/bow-quivers-c-434_768_770.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*SKB i Series Parallel Limb Bow Case.*

Featured Product:









SKB i Series Parallel Limb Bow Case.

What bow case do you use and why? 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/parallel-limb-case-p-5322.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Backpack and Fanny Pack.*

Featured Products: 

Backpack and Fanny Pack. What do you use and why? What brand to you prefer? 

Check out ours here. Come Shop, Save, Support. 









http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/backpacks-fanny-packs-c-435_165.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Featured Product: 

Browning Special OPS 8mp Camera 









Check it out here. Come Shop, Save, Support. 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/browning-special-camera-p-24756.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bohning Blazer Stretch Fletch*

Featured Product: 

Bohning Blazer Stretch Fletch
Have you tried them yet? 

















• The newest innovation in fletching!
• Molded with 3 Blazer® vanes on a 3° right helical
• Designed for standard carbon shafts with an OD of .293 - .306
• The domestic version comes with a tube of Fletch-Tite Platinum® and can ONLY be shipped within the continental US. The international version doesn't come with any glue, just the stretch fletch, and ships anywhere outside the continental US. 

Check them out here. 

Come and Shop, Save, Support. 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/bohn-blzr-shrink-fletch-grnwh-p-7239.html


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Bowfit Archery Excerciser*

Featured Product:









BOWFIT is a unique, compact exercise product designed to strengthen the upper body archery muscles. The BOWFIT simulates pulling a bow, so you can practice anywhere, anytime to increase your draw weight and hold longer and steadier on target. Included are easy to follow power-building exercises — guaranteed to improve your archery strength, performance and stamina!

Versatile: BOWFIT is convenient to use at home or in the field, weighs only 5 oz. and fits easily into a fanny pack or coat pocket. BOWFIT works great to keep muscles loose and warm while hunting or target shooting. Excellent for practicing drawing your bow from different positions and angles.


•Adjustable: BOWFIT offers 4 different resistance tubes: light (15 -30 lb.), medium (30-50 lb.), heavy (50-80 lb.) and (Safari 80 lb. plus). The resistance of all tubes can be adjusted for desired weight. For increased resistance the BOWFIT tubing may be doubled or even tripled. BOWFIT is strong enough for an NFL lineman yet light enough for women and children.


• Simple to Use: BOWFIT is great for any style of shooter, traditional, compound, finger, Release Aid, etc. it comes with easy to follow, illustrated instruction for a variety of strengthening exercises.


• Durable: BOWFIT is made from high strength rehab tubing. The same tough tubing used in professional therapy clinics worldwide. ***This product contains latex. If you are allergic or sensitive to latex products, it is not recommended that you use the Bowfit.







Come, Shop, Save, Support. 

http://www.saveoutdoorsports.com/bowfit-archery-excerciser-p-7558.html


----------



## Mousikos2 (Dec 25, 2014)

Can someone at ShootingEdge Tech or Save Outdoor Sports get in touch with me via message on this board? I placed an order over a month ago and haven't heard a thing since...phone calls and emails are going un-returned. Please help!
Thanks,
Devin


----------

